# Traxxas XO-1



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

This is just ridiculous! I want one..

http://www.redrc.net/2011/11/traxxas-xo-1-17th-scale-100mph-rtr-supercar/#more-49494


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Get one before TFT so we can all check it out


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

That radio/iphone setup is cooler than the car I think.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

$1100 street price tag though! Ouch!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW! Leave it to Traxxas to keep stepping it up in RC! Traxxas gets bashed by the racers because they don't make a full-on pro-level platform or an 1/8 buggy or truggy, but they know where the real money is at!

I REALLY wish they would take this platform and make an 1/8 buggy out of it. That would push the race scene to new levels in my opinion, just like the Slash did.


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

Just remeber if you buy it. DONT TURN! :rotfl:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Yikes! h:


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

That's a really nice car, BUT my dragster will do 0-100 mph in less than 2 seconds and it doesn't need no stinking I-phone to do it. I hate I-phones.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

im not going to lie, the aerodynamics package on that car has me pretty fascinated... this car has some seriously revolutionary designs. it wouldnt surprise me to see the next generation of nitro 1/10 and 1/8 scale race cars have something very similar.... a good buddy of mine was the designer of this thing, he was saying that its very tuneable from a suspension aspect and that making it handle well would not be an issue. with that said i could see this dominating the E-GT class. im sure even on 4s it would be a monster

Matt


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Watching that video from TMS speaks volumes about what it can do...that thing is definitely a missile and with the chassis ground effects, I'm sure it handles better the faster it goes...same thing that keeps open wheel cars glued to the track.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont like that it is iphone only either. Especially since android phone can do 10 times as much. But they said you can use ipod touch too.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

very cool


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

sixshootertexan said:


> it doesn't need no stinking I-phone to do it. I hate I-phones.





Jasoncb said:


> I dont like that it is iphone only either. Especially since android phone can do 10 times as much.


No agruments here!


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

WOw......


taxxas cloned the ssclcg slash chassis, and the srtc gt8 conversion kit, put a MMM in it, and put some cheesy plastic molding on it.....


100% underwhelmed, I could buy replacement plastic and do the same thing with my slash...


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

txaggie08 said:


> WOw......
> 
> taxxas cloned the ssclcg slash chassis, and the srtc gt8 conversion kit, put a MMM in it, and put some cheesy plastic molding on it.....
> 
> 100% underwhelmed, I could buy replacement plastic and do the same thing with my slash...


LOL! You should do it, man!! Then you can meet them up at TMS and line up your Slash Convo with the XO-1 and show those guys what a tremedous waste of time and money their newest project was, right? LMAO- you might wanna feed your Slash a little to get up to that 1/7th size first, though...


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

actually...

27 in long 11 in wide

vs 11 wide and 23 inches long.


That would be a slash with a stock bumper vs this car. And oh yeah....also happens to be just a touch longer than standard 1/8 GT-8 racing.....that slashes race in.

so yeah, don't let me get in the way of the delusion traxxas came out with something revolutionary with facts...

the wheel base nut to nut is being quoted at 2" difference btw that should move it into a true 1/7 wheel base, meaning they stretched the center shaft some.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

txaggie08 said:


> actually...
> 
> 27 in long 11 in wide
> 
> ...


Delusion, eh? LOL, you need to take a closer look at that chassis, man...there is WAY more going on than just dimensions, friend. Go to the Traxxas website and check out the details on the XO-1 before you even start to compare it with a wanna-be GT-8 knockoff...


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

I've been comparing the alot. It's a cloned SSC LCG(which I won and am very familiar with) chassis, stretched a couple of inches, with some plastic on it. 


There's no class to race these in, they're slash drive trains, and they require an ipod to use fully. The ONLY good thing is, they've got proper 17mm hubs and steering components to make backslash conversions easier.


I'm sorry, there's nothing "revolutionary" here. It's a 1/7 gt8 light car....that's it.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

txaggie08 said:


> I've been comparing the alot. It's a cloned SSC LCG(which I won and am very familiar with) chassis, stretched a couple of inches, with some plastic on it.
> 
> There's no class to race these in, they're slash drive trains, and they require an ipod to use fully. The ONLY good thing is, they've got proper 17mm hubs and steering components to make backslash conversions easier.
> 
> I'm sorry, there's nothing "revolutionary" here. It's a 1/7 gt8 light car....that's it.


Revo diffs w/"cush" drive elastomer couplings, first ever, custom 100+ mph tires, custom Castle monster motor & tunable ESC, splined extruded direct-coupled mainshaft and splined/sealed CV shafts at the wheels, etc., etc. 
What Slash has all those drivetrain components? 
This car IS in a class by itself! Traxxas doesn't advertise it as a GT-8 racing car, dude! So why are you bashing on it so frigg'in hard? Come on, TXaggie, you can't compare it to your SSC chassis just because it looks similar and has similar dimensions. Like I said, put together your SSC/STRC slash w/ "cheap" plastics and go head-to-head with the XO-1 for a half hour or so...that's all.
I-pod is only necessary to unlock top-speed capability (per Traxxas ad).


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Its not just a MMM system. Its 30% bigger than any 1/8th system out there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Keep it cool fellas......


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Like Matt and Courtney said, look for others to follow in Traxxas' footsteps on this one...and leave it to Traxxas to go big and duplicate the aero package used on REAL supercars and GT class racing cars to break the 100 mph RTR barrier!! Stuff like this is what keeps the R/C hobby alive and well, fellas!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Keep it cool fellas......


No worries, CV...just gotta keep things in proper perspective.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Jasoncb said:


> Its not just a MMM system. Its 30% bigger than any 1/8th system out there.


+1 Jason...custom built for this car.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I was REALLY surprised that a big company like Traxxas has released a car like this. It is has a very specific niche. I was impressed at the design and engineering.

If you dont know my background, Ive done a lot of work and design in speed run cars. Ive had 4 speed run cars (X2,X3,X5,X3 V2) before I got back into offroad about a year ago. I have 2 websites, www.fastestrc.blogspot.com and www.fastrc.blogspot.com.

This is my latest speed run car built on a 1/8 OFNA GTP aka X3 V2 that I am working on now.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Nick I thought about you and Sunny when I saw that it would do 100. I remember seeing the video you shot of Sunny's Rustler approaching the 100 mark.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Sixshooter, Sunny and I would go out at Houston Motorsport park to test our cars. It was a lot of fun.

You should see the video of me running into Greg at almost 80 mph!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I seen it live.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

B4Maz said:


> Sixshooter, Sunny and I would go out at Houston Motorsport park to test our cars. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> You should see the video of me running into Greg at almost 80 mph!


Holy **** ! Now that had to hurt!


----------

